# Low carb recipe for bread machine



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 3, 2019)

For the past 7 years, my wife has been Type 2 diabetic and insulin dependent.  Needless to say, breads, pasta, and anything else that is high in carbs is on the no-no list.  
Occasionally, we had purchased low carb bread for her.  However,  at anywhere from $8 to $10 bucks a loaf, the cost became outrageous.  
My wife would drop hints every so often that she was really craving some bread but refused to pay the high prices for all ready baked low carb bread.  
We started discussing options when we both remembered that her mother purchased a Zojirushi bread machine for us several years ago.  Thus began the search for a decent low carb bread machine recipe.
Thanks to Google and Youtube, I came across a promising recipe.
Please note,  that this recipe is strickly low carb and not Keto. 
Each slice has 4 net carbs but substract 2 carbs due to the fiber content.  
Yep, fiber content...move over Metamucil

The recipe and credits are listed at the end of this post. 

Ingredients all premeasured and waiting.  When measuring ingredients, I used the drop method into nesting measuring cups and leveled with a knife. 







All ingredients loaded into the pan.  Note:  the machine directions tell  you to make a well in the center of the dry ingredients and then add the active dry yeast.






When I first started making this recipe, I used the basic course with medium crust.  It was ok, but the loaf did not rise very much.  Since then, I started using the basic wheat course and have had better results.  Regardless, this is not a high rising puffy bread. 

A quick shot of the initial kneading.





Let's take a quick look while the loaf bakes.





3 hours and 42 minutes later the loaf is complete.





Now for a slice.  This recipe results in a bread with a nice crumb yet it is chewy.






The recipe:

Ingredients

1 C. Water (I use bottled water and heat the water to 96 degrees F...ymmv.)

2 Eggs, slightly beaten 

2/3 C. Ground Golden flax meal

1/2 C. Oat Fiber

1 1/4 C Vital Wheat Gluten

2 Tbsp. Softened butter (let it sit at room temp for 1/2 hour or so)

4 Tbsp. Swerve (granulated, for baking)

1 tsp. Salt ( I used himalayan pink salt)

1/2 tsp. Xanthum gum

1 Tsp. Honey (raw) Note:  Original recipe calls for 1 tsp of honey.  

1 Tsp caraway seed (optional)

1 Tbsp. yeast

Layer ingredients per machines manufactures instructions

I used a ZOJIRUSHI BB-CEC20 bread machine

Credits: 
Diedre's Kitchen


Thanks for looking.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 3, 2019)

Very cool! My dad loves these kinds of breads...and I should do better on carbs my self..

About the rising; do you use yeast specific to bread machines? It helps alot!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 3, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Very cool! My dad loves these kinds of breads...and I should do better on carbs my self..
> 
> About the rising; do you use yeast specific to bread machines? It helps alot!



I just use plain old active dry yeast.  
Maybe I should give the rapid rise yeast a try.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 3, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I just use plain old active dry yeast.
> Maybe I should give the rapid rise yeast a try.



It makes quite a difference. We do normal bread and use bread machine flour and the texture is much improved. I'll show my dad this and we might have to try a run this week of this recipe!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 3, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> It makes quite a difference. We do normal bread and use bread machine flour and the texture is much improved. I'll show my dad this and we might have to try a run this week of this recipe!



When I make a regular loaf for myself, I'll use bread flour.
All purpose flour in bread is alright but nearly not as good a bread flour and its extra gluten.

Yeah this recipe is not keto or gluten free that's for sure.

We had tried recipes that used almond or coconut flour but the results were not like this recipe.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 3, 2019)

Tom,  I hope you have better luck than we did trying to locally source some of the ingredients.

We could not find the oat fiber, xanthan gum, or vital wheat gluten locally so had to order from Amazon.

Let me know what you think when you get the chance to try it.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks for the likes everyone.  Much appreciated.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks great. I’ve been on low/no carb for about 7 months.  Lost 70lbs, but I miss my bread, rice and beans!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 3, 2019)

73saint said:


> Looks great. I’ve been on low/no carb for about 7 months.  Lost 70lbs, but I miss my bread, rice and beans!



Thank you.
Congratulations on losing the 70 lbs.
I know exactly what you mean about missing the rice and beans.


----------



## kawboy (Feb 4, 2019)

I may have to try this. My wife made a loaf from a recipe she saw on face book that is supposed to be super low carb. It tastes kind of like cold scrambled eggs, with eight eggs to a little loaf I can see why though.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks for the post, I'm type 2 and always craving bread. I'll give this a try


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 4, 2019)

kawboy said:


> I may have to try this. My wife made a loaf from a recipe she saw on face book that is supposed to be super low carb. It tastes kind of like cold scrambled eggs, with eight eggs to a little loaf I can see why though.



Yeah, many of the low carb recipes we tried called for a bunch of eggs to act as the binder and ended up tasting "eggy" too.
They maybe low carb but then blow your cholesterol level to heck.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 4, 2019)

danmcg said:


> Thanks for the post, I'm type 2 and always craving bread. I'll give this a try



You're welcome.
As my wife says, giving up the sweets was not difficult.  But giving up bread was another story.


----------



## dward51 (Feb 7, 2019)

I need to get back on low carb.  I always missed the bread though.  I will certainly give this a try as your results looked great.  Thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 7, 2019)

dward51 said:


> I need to get back on low carb.  I always missed the bread though.  I will certainly give this a try as your results looked great.  Thanks for posting!!!!



Dave,
You are very welcome.  

I do think the recipe can be adapted to other bread machines or even for a stand mixer and oven.  If I recall correctly, some of the commenters on the Youtube link were doing that.  But using the bread machine is so much easier. 

Thank you for the like.


----------

